# Did something really stupid... added eggs after 1 week



## yag113 (Nov 28, 2012)

I know, it was dumb, but I added additional eggs to my Hovabator about a week after the first ones went in. I was smart enough to mark them but am now realizing it may create problems. I have hatched with no problems a number of times but now what to do concerning turning and humidity? They are in an egg turner which I will remove 3 days prior to the first batch and stop turning them and continue to turn the marked ones. But it is then that I also usually add water and raise the humidity... is this going to screw up the 2nd batch. Also there is an additional issue... once the first batch start hatching and roaring around in the incubator they will be rolling the other eggs around, but there really isn't much you can do about that. And I usually end up removing the vent plug during the hatch. I do believe this falls into the category of shooting oneself in the foot? Any suggestions or am I overthinking it?


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I did the same thing and yes they roll the other eggs around. After taking out the hatched chick I turned the remaining eggs as normal not expecting them to hatch. To my surprise they all did!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nature is wonderful isn't it ?


----------



## yag113 (Nov 28, 2012)

Pleased to hear that! I can just picture the little things in their shells twirling around. But that happens even when you haven't added eggs.. the ones that hatch first always knock around the late hatchers, PLUS, hens turn their eggs and I know they are really good at it but I don't think it's an exact science. The ones in the incubator are already the lucky ones... they could have been scrambled eggs.... Thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

yag113 said:


> I know, it was dumb, but I added additional eggs to my Hovabator about a week after the first ones went in. I was smart enough to mark them but am now realizing it may create problems. I have hatched with no problems a number of times but now what to do concerning turning and humidity? They are in an egg turner which I will remove 3 days prior to the first batch and stop turning them and continue to turn the marked ones. But it is then that I also usually add water and raise the humidity... is this going to screw up the 2nd batch. Also there is an additional issue... once the first batch start hatching and roaring around in the incubator they will be rolling the other eggs around, but there really isn't much you can do about that. And I usually end up removing the vent plug during the hatch. I do believe this falls into the category of shooting oneself in the foot? Any suggestions or am I overthinking it?


All is not lost....increase your humidity as you normally would and manually turn those marked eggs as the others hatch! It's not the best scenario but it should still work just fine....remove the chicks as soon as they are dry and place them in the brooder, too. The less chick poop that is left in the bator the better odds those 1 week older eggs will do!

Good luck and happy hatching!


----------



## yag113 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Jeff.... that's basically what I did but after 15 of 19 from the first batched hatch the incubator was foul (pardon the pun) and I didn't think leaving the other 15 eggs in that environment would be good for them... sooo, I put the second batch in a bowl, put them under the lamp in the brooder and did an really fast 4 minute clean out of the tray in the incubator and threw the eggs back in.Tomorrow is day 21 but lo and behold, one of the second batched popped out just now... a day ahead of schedule! And I see a tiny hole in another egg so I am cautiously optomistic. Thanks for the input. Funny...eggs hatching just never gets old! It's is always fascinating!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

yag113 said:


> Thanks Jeff.... that's basically what I did but after 15 of 19 from the first batched hatch the incubator was foul (pardon the pun) and I didn't think leaving the other 15 eggs in that environment would be good for them... sooo, I put the second batch in a bowl, put them under the lamp in the brooder and did an really fast 4 minute clean out of the tray in the incubator and threw the eggs back in.Tomorrow is day 21 but lo and behold, one of the second batched popped out just now... a day ahead of schedule! And I see a tiny hole in another egg so I am cautiously optomistic. Thanks for the input. Funny...eggs hatching just never gets old! It's is always fascinating!


That's GREAT news, glad it is all working out for you and the chicks!!!

Hatching is very addictive....beware!!!


----------



## yag113 (Nov 28, 2012)

Update...29 out of 33 eggs hatched and no issues! 3 duds from the first batch and only one from the last 15. I'm happy. But I may have another problem..... I have a peacock in the kitchen getting over a foot infection who I treated for mites yesterday. I took him outside to treat him however I'm concerned the peacock mites might have managed to migrate? Do mites fly? Both are in the kitchen. Along with 4 doves and whitewing cross beak song bird. I do wildlife rehabbing. Guess I'll move on to the rehab forum!
THANKS!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I hope we get to see some pics of your babies!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yag, any pics of your new broods?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mites can move from bird to bird. Usually direct contact or they jump on you. Could you frontline everyone to be sure? I've used frontline on day old kittens with no ill effect. Cats and birds are very sensitive to toxins that's why I mentioned them.


----------



## yag113 (Nov 28, 2012)

I will take some and post them! They aren't so new now...they are growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## yag113 (Nov 28, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Mites can move from bird to bird. Usually direct contact or they jump on you. Could you frontline everyone to be sure? I've used frontline on day old kittens with no ill effect. Cats and birds are very sensitive to toxins that's why I mentioned them.


How much frontline would you use on the average chicken? Are we talking about the stuff you squeeze between the shoulders on a dog or cat? Where would you apply it? How often? I did treat most of the flock with Ivermectin, but I've got guineas and I fear I may not have gotten them all! There was a break from the "done" birds, into the untreated ones and didn't want to double dose anyone..... it's always something!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

A couple drops of frontline per bird. It's like 1/2 cc per 10 pounds of mammal.


----------

